# TTOC 2004 Calendars



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

We have a few 2004 TTOC Calendars left ........

It would be nice to clear them to good homes - Â£5 each inc P&P to members or non-members

An absoluTTe bargain and expires 1st Feb 2005

To order, send an email to [email protected]

Payment by Paypal, Cheque, Bank Transfer or Cash to a Committee Member


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Rob - do you have supplies of these at yours?

I always did fancy one and never got around to getting one.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell
Sorry no. They are at Lou's - she could bring one to the next committee meeting or if you order one thru the shop she will post you one. I am in deep sh*t for the amount of merchandise sitting in my study at the moment anyway
Rob


----------

